# No sunday hunting?



## shootpse (Jul 29, 2009)

I was just on a guide hunting website and it said there is no Sunday hunting in Georgia or South Carolina!!!!! since when has it been illegal to hunt on Sunday in Georgia?I have never read that in the regulations,or is this just something the guide does not allow due to religious beliefs? website www.appalachia-adventures.com


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2009)

Thays no BEER hunting on sunday!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2009)

A link to that site might help us figure out what it means.


----------



## shootpse (Jul 29, 2009)

website posted it says that they dont bear hunt on sunday.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 29, 2009)

you cant talk about god in school but you cant hunt on sunday because its a religious day?? never herd of it but if they pass that law, kinda dumb


----------



## secondseason (Jul 29, 2009)

Some states still have the "blue laws" which prohibit hunting on Sundays...in some extreme cases you can't even buy cleaning products on the lords day the day of rest.  I don't think Georgia is included in that law but I've been wrong before.  I have hunted many a Sunday.


----------



## markantony57 (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe it is a religious belief of the guide or outfitter.


----------



## Bill Brown (Jul 29, 2009)

In S.C. in the upper portion of the state, govererned by state WMA game laws (whether the land is privately owned, but within the general boundries), Sunday hunting was not allowed.

That may be a ruling by the outfitter.


----------



## shootpse (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah Indiana still has old blue laws no alcohol sales on sunday, no automobile sales on sunday,no alcohol sales day of any election,but we can hunt on sundays!!!!!


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Jul 29, 2009)

No Sunday hunting in North Carolina is one of the many reasons I'm glad I don't live there any more.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 29, 2009)

You can hunt in Ga on Sunday cmon folks thats just the guide himself that doesnt hunt Sundays (thats his loss not mine )


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 29, 2009)

GaFarmHunter said:


> No Sunday hunting in North Carolina is one of the many reasons I'm glad I don't live there any more.



DITTO!!!! I grew up in the SW and we always hunted on Sundays but while stationed in NC I was informed that I couldnt do that there. Many of the hunters are trying to get that changed but have been unsuccessful as of yet. I am glad to be back in a outdoorsman friendly state!


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 29, 2009)

Around here, hunting is a religion..... so, it is allowed on Sunday.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 29, 2009)

North part of SC there are some Counties that do not allow Sunday Hunting, But I never heard that in Georgia.
Which is really Religious Ignorance since the day of The Lord is not Sunday But the Sabbath which is Saturday ,beginning at Sundown Friday and over at sundown Saturday.


----------



## bassman bo (Jul 29, 2009)

I grew up in N.C. could not hunt on Sunday, but you could buy beer and wine after 12:00 noon-go figure.


----------



## rjk187 (Jul 29, 2009)

Virginia and Pennsylvania dont allow hunting on Sundays.  But I wouldnt go as far as to say they are not hunter friendly especially PA where most schools and alot of jobs are off the first 2-3 days of rifle season.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 29, 2009)

In Wisconsin opening day deer season is a holiday!


----------



## Doyle (Jul 29, 2009)

Ga used to be a No-Sunday-Hunting state.  When I was growing up back in the 60's and 70's that was the law.  Actually, it didn't really say "no hunting".  It said it was "against the law to discharge a firearm on Sunday".   Sometime after I left in '79 they changed the law.


----------



## Backwoodsman (Jul 29, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> North part of SC there are some Counties that do not allow Sunday Hunting, But I never heard that in Georgia.
> Which is really Religious Ignorance since the day of The Lord is not Sunday But the Sabbath which is Saturday ,beginning at Sundown Friday and over at sundown Saturday.



I was hoping someone would post the truth about the Sabbath.  Thank you.

Blessings,

Mark T.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2009)

I live in NC where there is no Sunday hunting at all. Makes me so durn mad-I notice that you can fish, hike, play football, go to movies and beer joints, jump out of airplanes, roller skate, have car races, or do any other recreational thing on Sunday except hunt. And you have to pay for a hunting license that you can only use on half your days off. The NCWRC had a motion this year to at least allow Sunday bowhunting on private lands, but the people who are responsible for the well-being of all of our poor misguided souls and know better than we do what we should believe in got it tabled.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> North part of SC there are some Counties that do not allow Sunday Hunting, But I never heard that in Georgia.
> Which is really Religious Ignorance since the day of The Lord is not Sunday But the Sabbath which is Saturday ,beginning at Sundown Friday and over at sundown Saturday.



So you say.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 31, 2009)

REDMOND1858 said:


> you cant talk about god in school but you cant hunt on sunday because its a religious day?? never herd of it but if they pass that law, kinda dumb


WELL dudes it use to be no hunting on sundays in georgia in the 60s and 70s. i think it has changed, but we were weekend hunters, we went to church on our deer stands.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 31, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Ga used to be a No-Sunday-Hunting state.  When I was growing up back in the 60's and 70's that was the law.  Actually, it didn't really say "no hunting".  It said it was "against the law to discharge a firearm on Sunday".   Sometime after I left in '79 they changed the law.



Georgia law was a little quirky, because enforcement was a left to the discretion of the sheriff.  Sheriff of Greene County didn't allow it.  He had notices posted all over the county.

I started really deer hunting on Oconee National Forest (pre-Lake Oconee).  You'd be tramping through the deepest, darkest part of the forest, and there would be one of those notices tacked to a tree.  And when he said "no Sunday hunting", he meant no Sunday hunting.

Of course Finch's on Hwy 15 had deer BBQ every Saturday, and sold beer on Sunday (thank goodness), but by God, there was no Sunday hunting.

Maryland used to not allow Sunday hunting, which was always a pain when we made our annual goose hunting trip to the Eastern shore.  As far as I know, it's still not allowed.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> North part of SC there are some Counties that do not allow Sunday Hunting, But I never heard that in Georgia.
> Which is really Religious Ignorance since the day of The Lord is not Sunday But the Sabbath which is Saturday ,beginning at Sundown Friday and over at sundown Saturday.



That is true, but the fact remains that most Churches recognize Sunday as the Lords Day and that is when they meet. I dont believe anyone knows for sure if December 25th was the day Jesus Christ was born either, but that is what everyone goes with.

You can hunt on Sunday in Georgia, there are quite a few state sponsered WMA hunts that fall on Sundays:

Sansavilla Dec 6
Dixon Memorial Dec 13
Paulks Pasture Dec 20


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 2, 2009)

secondseason said:


> Some states still have the "blue laws" which prohibit hunting on Sundays...in some extreme cases you can't even buy cleaning products on the lords day the day of rest.  I don't think Georgia is included in that law but I've been wrong before.  I have hunted many a Sunday.



So far as I know, it's still illegal to wear red shoes on Sunday in Macon as well as driving a Model T after midnight.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 2, 2009)

Most all of the farmers I know down here don't allow hunting or fishing on Sundays. Their land, their rules. I can live with it!


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 2, 2009)

balvarik said:


> I know for FACT that since as far back as 1982 that you can hunt on Sunday's in North Carolina!!!!!
> That is on Military bases!
> 
> Can I hunt on Sunday in North Carolina?
> ...


the area i hunted several years ago in south carolina stated no sunday hunting, not even bow hunting.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder how this Sunday hunting argument is gonna play out at the great white throne of judgement.

Rev 20:15
And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 2, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> You can hunt in Ga on Sunday cmon folks thats just the guide himself that doesnt hunt Sundays (thats his loss not mine )



Yeah.  Might just be the one day a week he takes off or something.


----------



## oldman 45 (Aug 6, 2009)

iF i REMEMBER CORRECTLY IT DOES FALL BACK TO THE LANDOWNERS IT WAS NO HUNTING ON SUNDAY IN GA UNLESS THE LANDOWNEWR SAY ITS OK


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I wonder how this Sunday hunting argument is gonna play out at the great white throne of judgement.
> 
> Rev 20:15
> And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.



Probably no worse than the Sunday fishing, Sunday NASCAR racin', Sunday football playing, Sunday hiking, Sunday water skiing, or anything else on Earth that's legal on Sunday. I'll take my own chances with the Lord.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 6, 2009)

Only Fox hunting is allowed in Virginia on Sunday... but its fine with me..


----------

